# Moss ID



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

I was trying to figure out what moss this is.

The closest pictures that I could ID it with was _fissedens_ or _erect moss _but it doesn't seem to match either one exactly,

Does anyone have any thoughts as to what it might be?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _Fissidens _to me. Nice!


----------

